# Use of grounding bushings



## Runway (Nov 4, 2008)

Article 250.92 A requires bonding of service raceways, gutters etc. How about parts of the raceway system not part of the service? Are grounding bushings required to bond the metallic parts of the raceway system such as in the case of an enclosure then a GRC nipple, then PVC underground, then another nipple into an enclosure? I have read it over a few times, just can't get my head around the requirements


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

Yes.


----------



## raider1 (Jan 22, 2007)

Grounding bushings are typically required on the line side of the service for bonding raceways. 250.92(B) does not permit standard locknuts for bonding on the line side of the service.

On the load side of the service equipment standard locknuts are permitted for bonding purposes.

250.97 For circuits over 250 volts where oversized concentric or eccentric knockouts are encounter the raceway needs to be bonded by one of the means listed in 250.92(B) except for (B)(1). Now keep in mind that the exception allows listed boxes to be used without a bonding bushing.

Most boxes are listed for grounding over 250 volts.

In hazardous locations bonding bushings are required.

Hope this helps

Chris


----------

